# Sen. Hirono Thinks the Public Is Too Dumb To Understand the Mueller Report Without Dem Help



## longknife (Jun 11, 2019)

*Make ya feel good?*


*Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*


*How can Hawaiians be so stupid as to elect people like this?*

“_This is why I think that we should open an impeachment inquiry so we can get on with telling the public what really happened because the public is not going to read a 400-page report, as so many people have said,” Hirono stated._

_Then she really got condescending._

“_They need to watch the movie because they’re not going to read the book.”_

_In other words, she’s doesn’t think her fellow citizens are capable of thinking in a free and objective manner and wants to ensure the thoughts of Americans are regulated to be in line with the Democrat agenda. _

More @ Sen. Hirono Thinks the Public Is Too Dumb To Understand the Mueller Report Without Dem Help


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?



- How is this not a public release?  https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf

- Testify about what?  What has not already been testified about?

- Because he has far better things to do than play games with the peanut gallery.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...



What a repellent excuse for a human.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?



The government knows what's best for you,You don't know what's best for you


Remind us who said it (hint it was a liberal)


.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


This must be an old thread, cuz I know the Mueller Report has been released to the public


----------



## Care4all (Jun 11, 2019)

Americans don't usually read the book, but they do go and see the movie....

Did you read the book?  Did you read the Mueller report?  It's obvious you did not...    She does have YOU pegged!  Not that you are stupid, people just focus better on movies...  hearings, with real live people talking...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...


/——/ These democRAT elites think they are smarter than anyone else. Arrogant bitch.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


/—-/ Why don’t you accept the result the 2016 election and move on?


----------



## norwegen (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


Okay, you got us. Your questions are just way too clever.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 11, 2019)

A dollar to a dime this **** hasn't read it either.  When she questions people in committee, she is reading every fucking word out of her mouth -obviously written by staffers.

Reps who hail from districts like her can be discounted.  They would elect a can of soup if it had a D on it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> ...


The Mueller report is still heavily redacted 
Barr still won’t release it to Congress

Mueller basically said he is unable to indict a sitting President and left it to Congress 

Trump refuses to release documents or let his people testify


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> ...


Nobody is above the law


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 11, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...



The right wingers are too dumb to read it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All of 8%.  Most of that is Grand Jury material.



rightwinger said:


> Barr still won’t release it to Congress



By law he cannot release the redacted portions.



rightwinger said:


> Mueller basically said he is unable to indict a sitting President and left it to Congress



In the absence of a crime, no indictment is possible.



rightwinger said:


> Trump refuses to release documents or let his people testify



Why play pinochle with the nation's enemies?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/—-/ Hildabeast is above the law.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/—-/ He did release it but democRATs refuse to read it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Funny how Mueller kicked the investigation over to Congress because the DOJ can’t indict a sitting president 

Now Trump claims he doesn’t have to cooperate because DOJ didn’t indict him


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



The reason is that you can’t indict over conspiracy theories

Why don’t you tell us about Vince Foster?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Anyone who has "the absolute right to pardon myself" is clearly above the law - in his own estimation.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, he kicked it to Congress because he was told to.



rightwinger said:


> Now Trump claims he doesn’t have to cooperate because DOJ didn’t indict him



Largely true.  There is no crime.  Only a vendetta launched by Democrats.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 11, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



In the _presence_ of a crime, no indictment is possible under DoJ rules.  Proclamations of innocence don't enter into it.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


98.5% of the Mueller report is published. 1.5% of the Mueller report is redacted by law.
It's just eating the leftwingers alive, poor things. They just want Barr to subject himself to their greedy-for-power ways. And they would break Barr for breaking the law by furnishing their wanton demands.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



I'm waiting for the Nadman to subpoena Mueller, and Mueller flips him off, too.


----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2019)

DOJ just released thousands of pages of material used to create the report.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I think the Democrats have had enough time to investigate him. It's time they moved on an started doing their fu King jobs.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...




This dump spam munching bitch calling people dumb? I call tea pot kettle.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...



I think she has a point - there are apparently some people who claim the report is total exoneration of the president.  Who knows where they got that idea?


----------



## bullwinkle (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*


So you reject the idea that few Republicans have read the report because they rely on Barr to interpret for them?  With Republican support for ignoring subpoenas and refusal to turn over documents (tax returns) required by law and disallowing (nullifying) citizens to testify or prepping their testimony to favor the admin, it's a safe bet few Republicans have read the Constitution lately too.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...


She's obviously correct about a certain extent of the population that I like to refer to as tRumpkins.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 6, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> ...


There are many unreleased portions.

There are many questions still to be asked.

tRump is a perjury machine.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 6, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> In the absence of a crime, no indictment is possible


^proof you have not read the report^


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > In the absence of a crime, no indictment is possible
> ...



Au contraire, it is you who cannot comprehend the report.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 6, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Please quote the section exonerating tRump.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No collusion asshole.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 6, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Make ya feel good?*
> ...



And she got that point from the top of your cranium...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


Most of the report was released but Nadler explains why the rest by enforcement of law cannot release anymore


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...




Well, the Republicans certainly didn't understand the Mueller report; they didn't even read the goddamn thing.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You forgot the funny face at the end of your post.  
Plenty of people are above the law.  
In fact, the law itself is a game that changes daily. 
Welcome to power politics.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Make ya feel good?*
> ...



The report was a total exoneration of Trump. Had it not been, then Muller would have said so. Period. The end.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

Crixus said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



How can you sit here & post such drivel? That is a complete blatant  LIE which makes you a LIAR.

Did you read the report? Obviously you did not.


Because we determined not to make a traditional prosecutorial judgment, we did not draw ultimate conclusions about the President' s conduct. The evidence we obtained about the President's actions and intent presents difficult issues that would need to be resolved if we were making a traditional prosecutorial judgment. At the same time, if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the President clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state. Based on the facts and the applicable legal standards, we are unable to reach that judgment. Accordingly, while this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, _*it also does not exonerate him.*_


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 7, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



You mean he's not just trying to make Trumpkins look stupid?

Damn!


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...



That dumb bitch couldn't find her silly ass with both hands, a flashlight and a road map.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




So, you're OK with being a liar & you're also OK with being exposed as being a liar. Congrats


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 7, 2019)

What did Ken Starr do to get Bill Clinton impeached


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 7, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


/----/ The report didn't exonerate Hillary either. I guess that makes her just as guilty. (HINT: learn what Special Prosecutors do. When Mueller said he's not going to recommend indictment, that is in effect an exoneration.

Read Newsmax: Ex-Prosecutor: Mueller Threw Dems 'Red Meat ' With 'Does Not Exonerate' Line | Newsmax.com


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Make ya feel good?*
> 
> 
> *Knowing that your elected representative thinks so highly of you?*
> ...


Weeeell the public is dumb, 70 % has zero college.
As they say "if you are not smart enough to get a real job, join the military. Great indoctrination and socialist benefits"


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




My post was in reply to another member that stated this: "The report was a total exoneration of Trump."

This isn't  about HRC so, try not to derail the thread with your bull shit drivel.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What did Ken Starr do to get Bill Clinton impeached


Played an illegal tape to the gal to get her to testify


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> ...


Amusing you have no idea on the def of a liberal.
No Latin?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Please don't ask the cult here  to read.
It's beyond them.
Knees news and the 10000 lie con is enough


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Make ya feel good?*
> ...


JM: "I think she has a point - there are apparently some people who claim the report is total exoneration of the president.  Who knows where they got that idea?"​From every time President Trump says he is innocent, it's the truth. And he said he did not obstruct justice. You see, he works with learned men who tell him the truth. If they fail to tell him the truth, they're out the door, and the leftist lockstep crypt creatures can't imagine someone not getting paid when they check in on the clock, regardless of productivity.That is not how good business is built. Good business is built on the truth, trust, and fidelity.


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Make ya feel good?*
> ...


You're a climber, Crepitus. You think that if you paint your opponent with an untrue banal reference you climb up the staircase. In its best light, all it tells is that you use banality to fight your wars and says nothing about those you would marginalize.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> Why won’t they allow anyone to testify?
> Why wouldn’t Trump testify?


Why do you ask?


----------



## Third Party (Jul 7, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Americans don't usually read the book, but they do go and see the movie....
> 
> Did you read the book?  Did you read the Mueller report?  It's obvious you did not...    She does have YOU pegged!  Not that you are stupid, people just focus better on movies...  hearings, with real live people talking...


Had every news org spell it out for us-in their own interpretation. So there is no point in reading it-both sides will just continue arguing anyway. I'm waiting for the Durham report.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2019)

beautress said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Lol, no.  I stated an opinion.  Don't like it?  Message boards may not be your cup.of tea.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 7, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Make ya feel good?*
> ...


Time to put her out to pasture.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 7, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You may be correct, but she never has been.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t Republicans release it to the public?
> ...


But...but...but...they didn't read it!  And if they read it, they didn't understand it!  They must have nailed it in the outhouse for shitpaper (actually, that's not a bad idea), or lined the bird's cage, wrapped fish?  You know how we mere mortals must be guided.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...




The report was a total exoneration of Trump. Period.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


/——-/ So why hasn’t he been impeached? Why are democRATs continuing their witch hunt? Why are they demanding more testimony? Why do they want his tax returns? Why why why tinkerbell?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Americans don't usually read the book, but they do go and see the movie....
> ...


No one spelled it out or covered it, not even the liberal media...  news moves too quickly, focus on why Barr lied about it, why it took 4 weeks to get it released to the public, what categories being redacted, why did Barr say Trump did not obstruct justice, was Muellers intent to pass it on to congress for impeachment etc etc etc.

Everything under the sun, but the actual details in the report.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 8, 2019)

Crixus said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Eh, it was enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 8, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Did you read it?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2019)

J


caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


/——/ Hildabeast paid for the Steele Dossier and Mueller didn’t exonerate her. That means she’s guilty - using your logic.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 8, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> J
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> ...



Mueller & his team were investigating 
(1) Russian interference in regard to the 2016 POTUS election
(2) Obstructive behaviors by Trump &  Trump associates

If you would have bothered to read the fucking report you would already know this shit.

NOW STFU & stop derailing the damn thread with your fucking Clinton obsession ............


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > J
> ...


/——/ Why is Mueller protecting Hildabeast? Why didn’t he exonerate her? It’s a simple question you don’t want to answer.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 8, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




They have mental health professionals that can help you but you have to reach out to them first.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


/—-/ Dodging the uncomfortable questions you can’t or won’t answer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > In the absence of a crime, no indictment is possible
> ...


I'm guessing you have read everything available to the public?  Maybe even several times.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


And how many of the 450 pages have the cult read again?
Very few of repub congress


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


How many pages of the report have you read?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > J
> ...




They investigated these and found that the trump campaign did not collide with Russia. And they found no obstetrician of justice. Period.


Cellblock2429 said:


> J
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> ...




She is guilty, but nothing will happen.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


At least once.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jul 8, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Gawd, Kiddo, take a deep breath, muster the entirety of your reading comprehension, and give it another go.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2019)

Crixus said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Shure you have....lol!
And I have some ocean front property in AZ you might want to buy cheaply.


----------

